# Advice needed: Meridian versus Zephrus sws 7wt



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Full disclosure- I'm crazy about Meridians. I feel like I've never owned- or casted- a saltwater rod that I could work so accurately...very well balanced as well- translating to less fatigue. I also appreciate the similar feel they seem to have on up the line. I casted another new size for me 2 weekends ago (9' 10 wgt)and couldnt believe how effortless it was to "aim and fire". Hardy also makes some special rods...try Zephrus and Meridian with as many different lines as possible before you buy! Enjoy.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

They are both really nice, fish them both and pick. Have fished both a bit in 7 and 8. I am a Scott guy but the Hardy had me thinking...


----------



## saulean (Apr 13, 2017)

Talos353 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping some of you could provide some insight on these two rods in the 7wt configuration. Are there any significant differences between their action or performance? Which one would you choose and why? Going to use intermediate lines 95% of the time with small/medium shrimp flies mostly.
> 
> ...


Jon, my personal experience. I have a few meridians in various line weights. Here is what I found. The rods are phenomenal up close to 60-70 feet. Very easy to cast and quite accurate. My issue came when using heavy flies, for fall bass, and / or needing to throw past 70 feet for bass / albies, either in the surf or from a boat. When pushed hard, the loops would collapse. That being said, if you fish from a boat and only need 70 feet out of these rods, then I am all for the meridian line. Personally, I switched over to NRX 4 piece rods, which offer more flexibility in the type of fishing that I do.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

The Hardy SWS is my favorite rod. I don't have a 7 but have a 5,6,8 and 9. I've not cast the Scott Meridian 7wt yet, but the heavier rods are outstanding. I'm planning on getting a 12 soon. I had much the same discussion when initially picking my 8 weight, and ended up going with Hardy over Scott because I like the recoil guides and it was a few hundred cheaper. The 6wt is my favorite thing to throw for reds here in Texas marsh, but you won't go wrong with either.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I am one of those people who dont love the Meridian. I prefer the Hardys. But also when I think 7wt i think perfect conditions on the flats. I look to my 8wts to be my high performance sticks where i spend the money as most species i chase an 8wt is in no way over-gunned. And most times the weather is not good for the 7wt.

With that i keep my 7wts on the less expensive end. I currently have the tfo axiom 2 and a Ross RX in 7wts and they work fine.

its funny now i think of it my 8wts and 10wts are expensive sticks and my 7wt and 9wt are on the less expensive end.

But if money was no concern in 7wt i would go for that Hardy or an NRX like somebody else mentioned.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

The 7wt Exocett is another rod well worth considering.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm partial to meridians myself. The only hardy I've ever cast is a 1pc 10. That rod was excellent. I'm not switching though. You're thinking about it the right way. What are you fishing for, what fly are you using, what line will put that fly where it needs to be, then what rod will throw that line. If you can bring your intended line on your reel and cast potential rods back to back, do it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

In the 7wt, the Meridian will be a bit faster in the tip than the 7wt SWS Zephyrus, but the butt section will be slightly beefier in the Zephyrus in the SWS series. But that being said, if you are mostly fishing intermediates, then the SWS Zephyrus will have more lifting power than the Meridian and will be better hauling an intermediate sink line out of the water.


----------

